# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Tree removal for a drive way

## OneZero

I have a tree to remove to make way for a drive way. It's not very high but the trunk would be about 30cm diameter at the base. It's a bottle brush. If I cut it down myself and do my best at hacking the in ground stump, could any residual cause issues for the future in terms of it rotting and decaying after the slab is poured? 
If I get someone in to remove it should I have them rip it out like a tooth, roots and all or cut and ground? 
Also considering a snatch strap and a 4x4 ute to pull it over.

----------


## Pulse

Best to get out as much of the stump as possible. If you are getting an excavator/bobcat for site prep get them to do it. If not then stump grinder is OK but will leave a bit, the hardest work is dig it out by hand, I've found cutting the roots with a reciprocating saw with a cheap blade is the easiest. you cut them at the stump and about 30cm from the stump, working around the stump until it comes loose. Hard work but the best way to do it without equipment. Try to track down a plate compactor for the subbase. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## OneZero

Got a tree bloke to come out and chop it down and grind it away.

----------

